# dads buck



## yote caller (Oct 21, 2006)

http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/...pic of my dads buck he took last season[/img]


----------



## huntinfreak (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice Rack!


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

what kind of a deer is that..


----------



## Migra (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice mulie!


----------

